# Any gamers?



## dnc82riots (Oct 15, 2014)

Anybody on xbox live? I need survivalist friends and am not big on forums.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Hahaha..
I guess we here are preppers. ..not gamers....
But I use to play World of Warcraft alot. .


----------



## dnc82riots (Oct 15, 2014)

Zed, I'll argue for gaming from a preppers point of view, it greatly improves on eye-hand coordination ;]


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mmmm 2 posts for Xbox live, so what are the security measures in that place, thats right none


----------



## dnc82riots (Oct 15, 2014)

Exactly what kind of security measures are you needing for online gaming?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well starting with the types of games your playing, a phyc profile can be created based on the games you play and the movies you watch

That's just for starters


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Play from time to time. I do have a soft spot for zombie games


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Zed said:


> Hahaha..
> I guess we here are preppers. ..not gamers....
> But I use to play World of Warcraft alot. .


Me too...


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Booo...xbox....I'm a PS3 guy all the way. Find me on any COD or Fallout. (And Skyrim occasionally, yes I do have some nerd in me LOL!).


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Booo...xbox....I'm a PS3 guy all the way. Find me on any COD or Fallout. (And Skyrim occasionally, yes I do have some nerd in me LOL!).


Its sweet, at least its not a Xbox


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Booo...xbox....I'm a PS3 guy all the way. Find me on any COD or Fallout. (And Skyrim occasionally, yes I do have some nerd in me LOL!).


I played skyrim a lot...
It went so much in my head that I started shouting
.'Fus-Rah-doh' on my bank colleagues
Hahaha


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Anyone ever play the board game "Memoir '44?" They make a great online version that takes only 30 minutes or so. It is an RPG, not an action game but entertaining nonetheless.

hansonb4


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PC for me.

I play a game that is incredibly lame to anyone I show it to.
It is basically a survival sandbox game set in a time like the middle ages.
You have to build your own home after leveling the land, farm your own food, construct your own armor and weapons, fight off aggressive creatures(or other players if you choose).
It isn't Minecraft, but more a realistic precursor to it.
Wurm Online
If you are OCD, this game will ruin your life. I speak from experience.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I love Civilizations (PC)….swiftly conquering the world


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't have a pc that will run much in the way of games. I used to play delta force 1 and two when they came out because they ran on my pc back then. 

Now im having trouble just trying to run these Cisco tests online. One pt activity wouldn't open in packet tracer just now. My laptop is fudged at the worst possible time.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Well starting with the types of games your playing, a phyc profile can be created based on the games you play and the movies you watch
> 
> That's just for starters


Dear God man, loosen the tin foil.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I love Civilizations (PC)&#8230;.swiftly conquering the world


Found the Muslim religion and spread it across the continent for major religious points! Don't need points in economics, military or technology. Hey it is working in the real world so I figure it will work in Civ 5.


----------



## ___ (Oct 15, 2014)

Yup but I am on PS3 though


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Dear God man, loosen the tin foil.


Leave my tin foil alone..


----------



## Jrazz1323 (Oct 8, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I love Civilizations (PC)&#8230;.swiftly conquering the world


Have you ever play civ. 2 the rest do not even compare its amazing


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Real gamers game on PC's.... Consoles are for kids, kid


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Real gamers game on PC's.... Consoles are for kids, kid


I can't deny when I'm at home I do play a round of xbox here and there when I have time. Normally with the kids or the wife (aka my halo battle buddy). We are kids at heart or to lazy and uninterested in playing on the computer (I get enough emails to make me avoid computers when home).

We might not be real gamers.... Man I'm getting old. But since I play on the console you can still call us kids. Muahaha


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

dnc82riots said:


> Anybody on xbox live? I need survivalist friends and am not big on forums.


So you come to a forum to say you basicly dont like forums then ask for memebers of said forum to join you on xbox live?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a console and play some.
Borderlands 2, it's a huge time waster yet it is fun, so yeah, I'm not what you'd call a gamer, I do play from time to time.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> So you come to a forum to say you basicly dont like forums then ask for memebers of said forum to join you on xbox live?


Down boy. Settle. Settttle. Don't make me crate you.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I used to click on an imaginary world to do imaginary work so I could become the envy of my imaginary friends. What a colossal waste of time. ;-)


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, I own about 4 consoles and a pc, but I really don't have time to play lately. So, I do own an xbox and Live gold, but you won't get anywhere trying to find me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dnc82riots said:


> Anybody on xbox live? I need survivalist friends and am not big on forums.


I like to play spades. Does that count?
SafeHarborGames | Play Free Online Games | Download Games


----------



## chris135825 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ps3 and pc for me buddy


----------



## dnc82riots (Oct 15, 2014)

bigwheel, the only game I can think of that counts more than Spades, is Euchre!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Write software for a living so i avoid computers at home. Do have a ps3 and if i play anything at all (its a hell of a blueray player and great for netflix and youtube) i play last of us. Thats about it. My kids have some games on the pc and i play with them sometimes but i have no idea what im doing on them lol.


----------



## chris135825 (Oct 16, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Real gamers game on PC's.... Consoles are for kids, kid


What games do you play on pc? If dayz and games like that let me know


----------



## dnc82riots (Oct 15, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Real gamers game on PC's.... Consoles are for kids, kid


I haven't been called kid for a while, you must be really, really old :/


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm a PS4 gal!! I'm excited for the new CoD next month!! Woot!!


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Been thinking of getting a PS4, but really not any games I want to play on it right now. For now I'll stick with my PC games.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I used to click on an imaginary world to do imaginary work so I could become the envy of my imaginary friends. What a colossal waste of time. ;-)


I would settle for a nickle for each real buck we have spent trying to help the grand chillins buy imaginary money on some of them games. It seems sorta nuts to us seasoned citizens. hmmm


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dnc82riots said:


> bigwheel, the only game I can think of that counts more than Spades, is Euchre!


I worked with a yankee from Iowa for 20 years who claimed to know how to play Euchre. It must be illegal in Texas. He also likes Kidney beans in his chili. It was sorta shocking..lol.


----------



## dnc82riots (Oct 15, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I worked with a yankee from Iowa for 20 years who claimed to know how to play Euchre. It must be illegal in Texas. He also likes Kidney beans in his chili. It was sorta shocking..lol.


We eat our chili with kidney beans....sure this guy wasn't from SE Ohio haha.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

dnc82riots said:


> We eat our chili with kidney beans....sure this guy wasn't from SE Ohio haha.


Absolutely certain. That's because they don't know how to make chili there!


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I used to play Adventure on a PDP-70.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

gaming apparel ?? sheesh !


----------



## trike lady (6 mo ago)

Some type of nonsense.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Lucas just a FYI, the original post was from 2014 and about some guy that wanted an online friend that was a survivalist since he didnt like forums, so I don't think you are going to get many replies as most of those people are not online anymore. Oh and try World of Warcraft game...


----------



## adolescenth (3 mo ago)

Hey there!
I am new to this forum and I am a Watch Toronto Raptors Games gamer.
Thanks


----------



## saraglober (2 mo ago)

I like playing Call OF Duty Warzone with my friends. If you also are playing this game, we can play it together, and I don't have the Xbox right now but, Warzone is cross-platform, so it will be no problem to play together, but if you are looking to play any survival game, we will need to find one with cross-platform. Let me know if you are interested. Also, if you have a PC, we can try playing on any java based platform. I know that on that platform, you can find many interesting games. For example, we can try looking at the free free cell site.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

saraglober said:


> I like playing Call OF Duty Warzone with my friends. If you also are playing this game, we can play it together, and I don't have the Xbox right now but, Warzone is cross-platform, so it will be no problem to play together, but if you are looking to play any survival game, we will need to find one with cross-platform.


PS4 here. I about only play Fallout 76. I've tried Call of Duty, but my reflexes are what they used to be.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

PS4 here. Skyrim, dayz, fo76…


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Esffemt said:


> PS4 here. Skyrim, dayz, fo76…


I have Skyrim but haven't been on it for quite a long time. A friend got me into Fallout 3. My friend had some health issues and lived a good distance from me. Once Fallout became a multi-player platform, we could play together and talk. My friend passed away last spring, so I've just been on and off. Off mostly now, but still play a little.


----------



## Esffemt (2 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> I have Skyrim but haven't been on it for quite a long time. A friend got me into Fallout 3. My friend had some health issues and lived a good distance from me. Once Fallout became a multi-player platform, we could play together and talk. My friend passed away last spring, so I've just been on and off. Off mostly now, but still play a little.


I understand how that goes. I’m off more than on anymore, now just a stress release at times.


----------



## norseman78 (Sep 29, 2021)

Gaming is a perfect way to mentally prepare and coordinate with others. In several games nowadays you have coop games where you get a sense on how it is to coop with others. Ive played 7d2d and rust. 
These sandbox building games may seem worthless for some. But it have triggered me into rebuilding my house more adapted to prepperstyle. I also have plans for farming on my plot. So gaming may change minds to the better.

Anyway we all know that blood is thicker than water and family will always come first.


----------

